# Are Essential Oils Bad for Birds?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I have recently taken up a new hobby---making lotions and potions as they say.  Namely, glycerin soaps, bath salts, bath teas, lip balms, foot soaks, etc. That means I will be working with things like essential oils, food colouring, epsom salts and beeswax. Should I keep Sunny away? I don't think she will try to eat anything but would the smell from the essential oils like peppermint and lavender and from the melted beeswax harm her? (Things are being melted in the microwave so it's not done over a stovetop.) I was making it tonight at home and Sunny did come to check out what I was doing in her usual fashion but just for a little while. Please advise.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't think so but i don't know a hundred percent.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Essential oils can be harmful to the respiratory system. You would have to keep Sunny away from the odors. If you have central air or heat then the smells can get circulated thru the air system, so a vent would have to be closed in the room where Sunny is at.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds have much more sensitive respiratory systems than humans do and can be harmed by things that don't bother us. It's recommended NOT to use essential oils around birds.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay thanks. From now on Sunny will just have to be banished to my room whenever I make my lotions and potions. I don't want to but it's for her own good.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I use lavender oil in boiling water to clean and I think it's light enough that it's not a bother. but peppermint and such would be really strong I would think. Oh how I love homemade soaps.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

*I use the lavender oil for the scent. baking soda and vinegar and boiling water do all the cleaning in my house. I don't miss spending the money on cleaners at all! baking soda cleans soap scum better than any 409 or scrubbing bubbles ever has! ok back to the subject. lol


----------

